# Best QD spray to top Meguiars #16 and FK1000p...



## matt_r (Jun 20, 2006)

As per title, I was thinking of buying some Meguiars #16 and FK1000p and wanted to know what QD sprays would be best to top the Megs #16 or FK1000p after weekley washes?? (as in Zymol field glaze on Zymol waxes, after washes)

Matt


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

The SP QD's are very good :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Optimum QD is really good as is Finishkare's 425.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

zaino Z8, duragloss 951 aquawax and serious performance show detailer are my current faves


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

i use FK 425 as a drying aid / QD on mine


----------



## Alex-Clio (Oct 9, 2008)

Optimum instant detailer- brilliant stuff! Don't think it needs to be brand specific to be honest, a good wax and a good qd should always do their job regardless of differing brands.

However, some protection detailers/spray sealants such as Z8 and Red Mist etch away slightly at a waxed finish, replacing it with some of their own qualities. Something to bear in mind.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I think using a spray sealant on even cured wax is maybe not a good idea because I feel it will remove the wax and change it for the sealant you are spraying on.


----------



## matt_r (Jun 20, 2006)

Alex-Clio said:


> Optimum instant detailer- brilliant stuff! Don't think it needs to be brand specific to be honest, a good wax and a good qd should always do their job regardless of differing brands.


Interesting, Ive also tried to get brand specific, and ended up spending a fortune..

Thanks everyone for your quick replys..

I was after a great QD for both products, but will it be ok because one is a sealent and one a wax..??


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Not a QD but this is fantastic http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/detailing-sprays/sonus-carnauba-spritz/prod_74.html


----------



## Alex-Clio (Oct 9, 2008)

Yeah I think like that sometimes. It certainly does have its benefits in some cases I'm sure, like Dodo Lime Prime is probably the best stuff to use before applying a dodo wax. 

You would be fine with using Optimum QD over Megs 16 and FK1000, or with the latter you could stick with FK and get the #425


----------



## matt_r (Jun 20, 2006)

And both the Optimum QD or the FK #425, will be ok for both waxes and sealents??


----------



## Alex-Clio (Oct 9, 2008)

Certainly. I can't really think of any QD's that can only be used with waxes or only used with sealants. Either will be fine, whether your maintaining a waxed or sealed finish.

Hope that helps


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

matt_r said:


> And both the Optimum QD or the FK #425, will be ok for both waxes and sealents??


Yes perfectly fine for both.Both adds a little protection :thumb:


----------



## Alex-Clio (Oct 9, 2008)

Oi Ross! Dont ruin my moment :lol:


----------



## matt_r (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks Guys, 
Out of these 2 and the SP QD, which gives the best look, finish and value for money in your opinions.??..


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

If you are thinking FK1000P then personally I would go with the #425. It's a very good spray and not bad value when you consider it's a 32oz.



RosswithaOCD said:


> Not a QD but this is fantastic http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/detail...z/prod_74.html


Nice to see that getting a mention, along with the Acrylic spritz definitely our worst selling detail sprays, but both of which are extremely good but get zero airtime.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

matt_r said:


> Thanks Guys,
> Out of these 2 and the SP QD, which gives the best look, finish and value for money in your opinions.??..


FK 425 is better VFM wise imo, but just as good as the SP show detailer


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

CleanYourCar said:


> If you are thinking FK1000P then personally I would go with the #425. It's a very good spray and not bad value when you consider it's a 32oz.
> 
> Nice to see that getting a mention, along with the Acrylic spritz definitely our worst selling detail sprays, but both of which are extremely good but get zero airtime.


Well next time I order from you Tim I will get some Sonus Nuba spritz:thumb:
because its fantastic and smells lovely.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2009)

Duragloss Aquawax without a doubt! Thats after AG SRP, Megs #16 and Aquawax!


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

There's a lot of good recommendations here - I've tried a lot of QDs, Finish Kare, Meguiars, etc included and stick happily with Serious Performance own brand. Their Show Detailer is superb on top of Finish Kare 1000P, but I swapped out my Meguiars #16 before I got the new QDs in. I don't see why it wouldn't be good on that wax, too. Their QD is easy as good as anyone else's QD, but the Show Detailer is something else. HTH.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I have some SP Show Detailer and it has to be one of the nicest QD's I have used.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

RosswithaOCD said:


> Not a QD but this is fantastic http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/detailing-sprays/sonus-carnauba-spritz/prod_74.html


Yup, the Sonus Carnauba Spritz is a superb product, Ross, and works extremely well over Zymol waxes (and others of course).

Tim, I'm not really sure why it rarely gets mentioned on here either, mate (or the acrylic version, but I've not tried that one). It also smells delicious (tropical/fruity fragrance) if that's something anyone likes in their detailing products :thumb:.

I'm just trying to think of a reason why I don't buy it anymore....and I can't; it's excellent!


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

FK425 is good with the 1000p as it leaves a nice glassy feel. it also has the added advantage of being one of their anti-static range, so it helps keep the dust off to a degree:thumb:


----------



## smulverwell (Aug 19, 2008)

I find the Autoglym Aquawax a fantastic product to spritz on while the car is wet after rinsing, aids drying and limits water marks. Also leaves a fantastic shine and beads really well. I guess its like the Sonus stuff mentioned previously. And if you try it and like it you can source a 5 litre container (AG trade name Express Wax) for about £32 which is the equivalent of £3.20 per 500ml (typical bottle size of a lot of products) which value for money is fantastic :thumb:


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

+1 can't beat ag aqua wax this time of the year.Wash car spray on dry off and a little canuba protection job done:thumb:


----------



## Alex-Clio (Oct 9, 2008)

Viper said:


> Yup, the Sonus Carnauba Spritz is a superb product, Ross, and works extremely well over Zymol waxes (and others of course).
> 
> Tim, I'm not really sure why it rarely gets mentioned on here either, mate (or the acrylic version, but I've not tried that one). It also smells delicious (tropical/fruity fragrance) if that's something anyone likes in their detailing products :thumb:.
> 
> I'm just trying to think of a reason why I don't buy it anymore....and I can't; it's excellent!


With regards to that last bit, I bet you're like me, rarely buy the same product twice!


----------



## Faythur (Jul 8, 2006)

spursfan said:


> FK425 is good with the 1000p as it leaves a nice glassy feel. it also has the added advantage of being one of their anti-static range, so it helps keep the dust off to a degree:thumb:


+1 :thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Alex-Clio said:


> With regards to that last bit, I bet you're like me, rarely buy the same product twice!


:lol: Yep, you got me there 

The only products I've ever repeat purchased are Serious Performance Show Detailer, Poorboys Polish with Carnauba (Blue), Black Hole, SRP, Zymol Field Glaze and Clearkote Quikshine. All the other stuff I've used/ still use isn't necessarily a poor product, but I've either been too tempted with something new, or it's just that I haven't used it up yet.

Things I know I'll buy again that I've yet to finish from an initial purchase are Megs #16 and Finish Kare #425.


----------



## matt_r (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks again everyone for your input, and views.. Think i may give FK #425 a go this time and see how it goes... But SP show detailer seems to get the thumbs up to.....


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Viper said:


> Yup, the Sonus Carnauba Spritz is a superb product, Ross, and works extremely well over Zymol waxes (and others of course).
> 
> Tim, I'm not really sure why it rarely gets mentioned on here either, mate (or the acrylic version, but I've not tried that one). It also smells delicious (tropical/fruity fragrance) if that's something anyone likes in their detailing products :thumb:.
> 
> I'm just trying to think of a reason why I don't buy it anymore....and I can't; it's excellent!


I feel that its maybe one of those products that was all the rage a few years ago but has fallen out of recommendation ect because of new products.
But it is very good on top of waxes leaves a little something extra:thumb:


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

sorry to bump an old thread, but was on topic 

im thinking about going for some FK #425 quick detailor to go over fk1000p, but a bit confused on how i use it

i cleaned my car yesterday and used fk1000p so its gleaming at the moment.

say in a weeks time when i want to clean the car again, do i snowfoam, wash, dry then use FK #425 at the end? i take it dont use the QD when the car is a bit dirty right?

Thanks


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

> i take it dont use the QD when the car is a bit dirty right?


Yes, you use it after washing and rinsing car. You can use it on wet car, as drying aid, or on dried car, like normal QD. Some say that if your car is only dusted, you don't have to wash, QD will do the job.

But once I tried, and it ended in horrible marring everywhere, and car was really very lightly dusted,nothing special.


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

i always use a duster to get the dust off and then wipe downwith qd..touch wood no damage...yet:thumb:


----------



## dohc-vtec (Mar 19, 2010)

would werkstat acrylic glos remove any fk1000p?


----------



## weewizard69 (Jan 9, 2007)

SmartDetail


----------



## GT Guy (Mar 20, 2010)

FK425 used on FK1000p looks fantastic. I am using that right now and its brilliant. :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## dohc-vtec (Mar 19, 2010)

would werkstat acrylic glos remove any fk1000p?


----------

